# Convert inches to pounds of fat



## Super Hulk (Oct 31, 2005)

42" waist 244 lbs - im guessing
36" waist(goal)=165 lbs.
 so 244-165/6" waste= 13 lbs per inch

is that right ?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 31, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> 42" waist 244 lbs - im guessing
> 36" waist(goal)=165 lbs.
> so 244-165/6" waste= 13 lbs per inch
> 
> is that right ?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 31, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> 42" waist 244 lbs - im guessing
> 36" waist(goal)=165 lbs.
> so 244-165/6" waste= 13 lbs per inch
> 
> is that right ?


Ummm... No. It is not really that simple.... It depends on where you hold your body fat, where you lose that body fat from, what you current body fat % is, what your underlying bone structure is like etc etc...

Don't make it more complicated than it needs to be.... The formula is simple:
Steady decrease in waist measurement with good diet and training = fat loss
Fat loss = good


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

for me from 34 to 30 it was about 7lbs an inch in my waist


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 1, 2005)

And the weight between 33-34 inches is going to be more than the weight between 32-33 inches.


----------

